

Ask PG: When is it too late to start a startup - throwaway3344

Just saw, Y Combinator's Graham Discusses Start-Up Industry on Bloomberg. It was great.<p>In the end you've said, "By the time they are ready to start the startup, Its too late."<p>I couldn't exactly grasp, what you've meant. Too late as in age or market?<p>Thanks.
======
sixQuarks
I think he was pointing out that if you want more minorities or women to be
involved in startups, you need to get them interested in computers at an early
age. If you're 25 and have very little experience with computers, it's
difficult to start something even if you have a good idea.

That's my interpretation, but I could be totally wrong.

------
Donito
Adding a link to the video for others interested:
<http://www.bloomberg.com/video/83135286/>

